# Travelers checks---how to get free---(not AAA anymore)



## #1 Cowboys Fan

I stopped by AAA today---they don't offer Travelers checks anymore.

I know they are somewhat a 'dinosaur'----but for going to Vegas to gamble, etc (upcoming trip); they still are a viable option.

I guess I'll pay the (small) 1% fee---unless TUGgers have a free way to get them.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Passepartout

The reason they are a dinosaur is that they are inconvenient, cost money, are not universally accepted, can be lost unless you really keep track of them, and are generally not worth the hassle considering the alternatives (ATMs and debit cards). AAA and it's customers finally woke up to the fact. Used to be that traveler's checks were a major part of American Express's business. Now it's card services. TC's are a tiny segment. 

Nothing new. Times change. I remember early in my trucking career when we almost exclusively had to use Western Union. We had little directory books of WU offices where we could get money wired to us. They still exist, but are hardly main stream for day-to-day cash needs.

But to answer your question, I can't think of anyplace that will provide traveler's checks free.

Jim


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

So, while they are becoming NOT the best option for getting money.....

if going to a casino, etc ( say Las Vegas)----and not wanting to carry alot of cash............

what is a better alternative to traveler's checks? (there was NO FEE).

At least they have to be signed/verified....vs. pre-paid 'money' cards, etc.
which could be used by someone who 'found' a card.

Pat


----------



## Luanne

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> So, while they are becoming NOT the best option for getting money.....
> 
> if going to a casino, etc ( say Las Vegas)----and not wanting to carry alot of cash............
> 
> what is a better alternative to traveler's checks? (there was NO FEE).
> 
> At least they have to be signed/verified....vs. pre-paid 'money' cards, etc.
> which could be used by someone who 'found' a card.
> 
> Pat



An ATM?

Or maybe the hotel/casino will cash a check for you.


----------



## BevL

Within Canada we can use our ATM card for free at pretty much all Credit Unions.  We have to pay a fee in the U.S. but we just take out a fair little chunk of cash so we don't get nickel and dimed.  We usually leave a chunk of it in the safe at the timeshare.  

Not talking thousands or anything but enough so we're not stopping every day at the ATM.  I would expect that most Americans travelling within the US can use their bank card for free, can't they?


----------



## Passepartout

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> At least they have to be signed/verified....vs.* pre-paid 'money' cards, etc.
> which could be used by someone who 'found' a card.
> *
> Pat



Not unless they 'found' the PIN number to put in the ATM to access the funds.


----------



## Luanne

BevL said:


> Not talking thousands or anything but enough so we're not stopping every day at the ATM.  I would expect that most Americans travelling within the US can use their bank card for free, can't they?



It depends.  If you go to an ATM affiliated with your bank/credit union, or one that is a partner, you can use it with no fees.  But if you use an ATM you're not affiliated with, there will be fees.


----------



## Fern Modena

Too late for now, but if you open an Ally Bank account, you can use ANY ATM in the US and they will reimburse you the fee at the end of the month.  I never worry about where I use an ATM.  Bank, 7-11, Casino, it doesn't matter.

Fern


----------



## Talent312

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> So, while they are becoming NOT the best option for getting money.....



Not "Becoming." Hasn't been for a very long time.
I don't recall using TC's in 25 years (a/k/a quarter-century).
In that time, I've used ATM's from Santorini to Bonaire (near Aruba) w/no issues.



> At least they have to be signed/verified....



... and debit card's require a PIN, most with -0- liability for MC + Visa debit cards.
---------------------------------------------------
But your idea, while a blast from the past, is not without merit...

*From USA Today:*

American Express
You can find the nearest place to purchase them through the company's website. At the site's "American Express Product Locator," enter in your current address and click the "Travelers Cheques" box, then hit "Go."

Your Bank
Banks typically charge a fee to purchase traveler's checks from them. Fees may vary depending on the type of account you hold with the bank.

AAA
AAA now offers a plastic card that works in much the same way as traveler's checks. The Visa debit card, called the "Visa Travel Money" card, will be replaced by AAA, along with its balance, if lost or stolen, typically within 24 hours. The card can be used in ATMs at any retail location where Visa is accepted.

MasterCard
MC offers a prepaid card similar to American Express' version. Like traveler's checks, the prepaid MasterCard has a "zero liability" clause, allowing you to get your money back should the card be lost or stolen. MasterCard requires that you keep your card number on hand, so you can provide that necessary information should something happen to your card. This and other prepaid cards may be a good option for people who are not able to obtain a regular debit card through their bank or do not have a regular financial institution.
.
.


----------



## Dori

Pat, I almost always have used travellers' cheques when we travelled to Las Vegas. I was leery of carrying large amount of cash. I really begrudge any ATM fees on top of the exchange rate from Canadian to American dollars.

Dori


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan

I have never used an ATM, I do not have a Debit Card, etc.

The bank I have a very small account charges the 1% fee.

So, I'll pay the fee, or take the time to figure out one of these 'cards' (VISA, etc).  I didn't know there was a PIN involved----I thought if they found it, they could use it!!

OK, so if I don't use all of the money on the Card----can I then deposit back into my checking account when I get home----I would imagine so (?)

Pat


----------



## Passepartout

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> OK, so if I don't use all of the money on the Card----can I then deposit back into my checking account when I get home----I would imagine so (?)
> Pat



Pat, a debit card is simply access to your checking account. Taking money out or making a purchase with it is just like writing a check. Just ask your bank to issue you a debit card on that account and you're good to go. No need to put 'leftovers' in the checking account, because it never left it in the first place.

Now, incidentally, while you are at home, you can withdraw at ATMs at your bank- or associated with it for free. And it costs you nothing to use a debit card for purchases (and you can get some (usually $50 or less) cash along with a purchase) for free. But using ATMs NOT associated with your bank- say when traveling, will usually have a $1.50 or so charge to the bank that owns the ATM AND a buck or so to your own bank. So don't use it in ATMs for small amounts when traveling. Get enough to last you a day or two to avoid those niggling fees. 

As to using the ATMs, it's easy. slide the card in and instructions come up on the screen. Generally the next step is to enter your PIN, then go from there. In no time you'll be as addicted as the rest of us.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> ...OK, so if I don't use all of the money on the Card----can I then deposit back into my checking account when I get home----I would imagine so (?)
> 
> Pat



If you go the prepaid card route you can use it to get cash while on vaca or at home, so when you get home, cash it out and put the money in your bank.


----------



## Jimster

*tc*

There is only one place that i  have found that it makes sense to use TCs and that is Thailand.  In Thailand, all the banks charge a very large fee to use an ATM.  I believe it is a government tax so I am not sure that even the banks that rebate your fees will cover it.  In Thailand you even get a preferential rate using TC over money when exchanging it.  Otherwise I use an atm.
I have my ATM set up a bit different than others perhaps.  I have a separate account for my debit card.  So when i travel, I use that ATM.  The reason is to minimize my loss in the event of fraud.  If you link you ATM to your current checking account, it is possible for someone to fraudulently withdraw funds from it.  Often people have "overdraft" protection on their checking account.  When that kicks in they take it out of their savings account.  So technically both accounts could be in danger.  This cannot happen with a separate debit card account.


----------



## MuranoJo

Good idea, Jimster, to have a separate account with a debit card just for travel.  

My checking had line-of-credit or draft protection.  When I was ripped off by ATM crooks, they burned through my entire checking, wiped out my line-of-credit, then started burning up my savings, since they were all linked.  Luckily, it was insured, but it sure was a mess to clean up.


----------



## Fern Modena

Since I am (luckily) now at a place in life where I always have money at the end of the month, I removed my overdraft protection.  Banks try to push it on you for some reason, but it isn't worth it for people in my situation.  Its one of those "if you don't need it, get rid of it" things.

Of course, hindsight is always 20/20.

Fern


----------



## csxjohn

*The AARP take*

This is an article I saw on the AARP site.

Another vote for a pre-paid check card.

http://www.aarp.org/travel/travel-tips/info-11-2011/are-travelers-checks-good-to-use-overseas.html


----------

